# Non-Wrapped ABT's with Qview



## sfclene (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,
                       Last weekend I was at the store and saw a pack of Hungarian Peppers that I couldn't pass up. Got home with them and decided they needed to be stuffed with sausage and cheese and smoked up in my new toy.... a Traeger Pro 22. Made these two ways.
1. Pepper stuffed with Italian sausage mixed with cream cheese then topped with shredded Colby and sprinkled with some rub
2.Pepper stuffed with homemade chorizo mixed with cream cheese then topped with shredded Colby and sprinkled with some rub










Here is my homemade Chorizo (never made it before just found a quick seasoning recipe mixed it up and let it rest for a few hours before cooking)

After cooking that and the Italian sausage up it was time to stuff the peppers and top with cheese and get them on the smoker!!








Here they are getting dropped in the Traeger for a little love
After about 30 mins I pulled them off just to leave a good bite through on the pepper itself, and seeing how all ingredients were previously cooked this was just for flavor and the melting of the cheese







Finished product with a close up







These were very simple and easy. Plus very tasty. Hope you enjoyed thanks for looking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

Those look fantastic!

Very nicely done!

Al


----------



## sfclene (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you Al


----------



## b-one (Oct 6, 2017)

Tasty looking peppers!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

Like like like !

Points!  Lol  very nice easy snacks. good idea.  rub for seasonings.. nice!

Using some chorizo  sausage would be a good game day thing too..  Kinda goes with some beer and salsa with Tostitos  lol


----------



## sfclene (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you glad you liked it. And yes the chorizo goes great for a game day snack and a good beer to cool off the mouth after!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 12, 2017)

SFC, tasty looking peppers !


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

We like them with the little sweet peppers
Yours look great
Richie


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 31, 2018)

tropics said:


> We like them with the little sweet peppers
> Yours look great
> Richie


I don't understand the connection with Jalopenos and heat,I have only had hot jalopenos once, and when I went back for more they were gone. A little secret to increase heat in jalopenos, when growing the peppers and they are good size starve them for water for two wks. or I like to mix my jalopernos in with my habeneros and let them cross-polinate and makes the jalopenos have a little kick. try this if you want a little kick


----------

